# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  customized ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम

## Dark Rider

में इस सूत्र को नए customized ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के लिए समप्रित करना चाहता हू तो अब से customized ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के लिए ये नया सूत्र

----------


## Dark Rider

Windows 7 xDark Deluxe x86 v3.7 (2010)





info
Software :- (Silent install)

* 7Zip 9.18...
* Adobe Air 2.5.0.16600...
* Adobe Shockwave Plugin 11.5.9.615...
* Ashammpoo Burning Studio 10...
* Ave Preview... (tweaked)
* C++ 2010...
* Definition Update for Windows Defender... (KB915597)
* DirectX November 2010...
* Driver Magician 3.51 Pro...
* Flash Player 10.1.102.64... (IE)
* Flash Player 10.1.102.64... (Non-IE)
* Foxit Reader 4.2... (tweaked)
* Games For Windows Live 3.2...
* Gimp 2.6.11... (tweaked)
* HashTab 3.0...
* Java Runtime Update 22...
* JDownloader 0.9580...
* K-Lite Mega Codec Pack 6.5.0
* LockHunter 1.0 Beta 3...
* MicroAngelo On Display 6.1...
* Microsoft Hold 'Em 6.0...
* Microsoft Silverlight 4.0.50917.0...
* Microsoft Tinker 6.0.6000.16748... (tweaked)
* nET Framework 4... (Updated 08/11/2010)
* Notepad 2 4.1.24... (Notepad Replacement) (tweaked)
* O&O Defrag 14.0 Build 205 Professional
* PlayReady PC Runtime v1.3... (KB971012)
* Registry WorkShop 4.3.0... (tweaked)
* Revo Uninstaller Pro 2.4.3... (tweaked)
* SCSI Pass Through Direct v1.74...
* Snow Panther Winrar 3.93... (tweaked)
* uTorrent 2.2 Build 22732 RC...
* VMware Tools 8.4.4.14247...
* Windows 7 Manager 2.0.1...
* Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool October 2010...
* Windows Media Player Plus! 1.1...
* WinPatrol Plus 19.3.2010.0 Cloud Edition...
* World Of Goo... (tweaked)
* xCCleaner Addon 3.00.1310... (tweaked, includes CC Enhancer)
* xDark CD Art Display 2.1... (tweaked)
* xDark Firefox Killer 3.6.12... (tweaked)
* xDark VLC Player 1.1.4... (tweaked)



http://depositfiles.com/files/9j6qiral8 
http://depositfiles.com/files/o4nweylbb 
http://depositfiles.com/files/h4hpotllf 
http://depositfiles.com/files/f2kwijeng 
http://depositfiles.com/files/pzlwaih6h 
http://depositfiles.com/files/6k2drjp80 
http://depositfiles.com/files/yz7gv8yoo 
http://depositfiles.com/files/i8bwchmtn 
http://depositfiles.com/files/e7s2xtpaj 
http://depositfiles.com/files/lfye0n9h1 
http://depositfiles.com/files/7pch2o4pv

----------


## SOURABH JAIN

hxgj fnucnu

----------


## coolsoul

ये लिंक तो काम नही करता है

----------


## coolsoul

कोइ नया लिंक देदे

----------


## Dark Rider

न्यू लिंक्स 

Letitbit.net | Shareflare.net

resumable लिंक्स  है mipony का उपयोग करे

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

मित्र आपका डेस्कटॉप देखकर बहुत मनन होता है की  अपना लैपटॉप भी ऐसा ही  करूँ लेकिन क्या करें हमें इतना सब पता नहीं है... उम्मीद है आप जैसे  सदस्यों की मदद से हम भी अपनी कंप्यूटर से संबद्ध ज्ञान सुधर लेंगे..

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र आपका डेस्कटॉप देखकर बहुत मनन होता है की  अपना लैपटॉप भी ऐसा ही  करूँ लेकिन क्या करें हमें इतना सब पता नहीं है... उम्मीद है आप जैसे  सदस्यों की मदद से हम भी अपनी कंप्यूटर से संबद्ध ज्ञान सुधर लेंगे..


जरुर मित्र में जल्द ही सभी सॉफ्टवेर जानकारी के साथ पोस्ट करूँगा

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> Windows 7 xDark Deluxe x86 v3.7 (2010)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> info
> Software :- (Silent install)
> 
> ...




MAAFI CHAHUGA PAAR MUJHE SAMAJH NAHIN AAYA YEH HAI KYA....?
KYA YEH EK NAYI WINDOW 7 HAI...YA FIR SIRF WINDOWS 7 KI THEME HAI..?

*MAAFI CHAHUGA BUT MUJHE SAMAJ NAHIN AAYA...MUJHE ISS CHEEZO KI JAANKARI KAAM HAI...KYA KOI MUJHHE DETAIL MEIN BATA SAKTA HAI KI YEH HAI KYA..? AUR KYA MERA DESKTOP BHI AISA HO SAKTA HAI..???
MERE PASS WINDOWS7(32BIT) HAI(PIRATED)....*

----------


## Dark Rider

> MAAFI CHAHUGA PAAR MUJHE SAMAJH NAHIN AAYA YEH HAI KYA....?
> KYA YEH EK NAYI WINDOW 7 HAI...YA FIR SIRF WINDOWS 7 KI THEME HAI..?
> 
> *MAAFI CHAHUGA BUT MUJHE SAMAJ NAHIN AAYA...MUJHE ISS CHEEZO KI JAANKARI KAAM HAI...KYA KOI MUJHHE DETAIL MEIN BATA SAKTA HAI KI YEH HAI KYA..? AUR KYA MERA DESKTOP BHI AISA HO SAKTA HAI..???
> MERE PASS WINDOWS7(32BIT) HAI(PIRATED)....*


ये भी win7 ही है लेकिन मोडिफाई की हुई है आप इसे डाउनलोड करके इंस्टाल कर ले आपको ऐसा ही लुक मिल जायेगा 

और यदि आप इसे डाउनलोड नहीं कर सकते तो में आपको कल पोस्ट कर दूँगा जिससे आप आपकी साधारण  win7  को भी ऐसा ही रूप दे सके

----------


## aditya_gujral1

> ये भी win7 ही है लेकिन मोडिफाई की हुई है आप इसे डाउनलोड करके इंस्टाल कर ले आपको ऐसा ही लुक मिल जायेगा 
> 
> और यदि आप इसे डाउनलोड नहीं कर सकते तो में आपको कल पोस्ट कर दूँगा जिससे आप आपकी साधारण  win7  को भी ऐसा ही रूप दे सके


THANX....................

----------


## Dark Rider

7 xDark v3.7 Basic Transformation Pack For Windows 7 7601 SP1 x86





Download X dark pack


To install run the "install.cmd" file as Administrator and make sure UAC is disabled before starting, when finished installing reboot, install the theme from the "Install Theme.exe" file, install the default theme cursor from "Install Theme Cursor.exe" and replace the extra system files with the system file replacer if you want.

Notes: Universal Theme Patcher  भी इसमें सम्मीलित है आपको इसे भी apply करना होगा 


किसि भी प्रकार की समस्या होने पर मूझे लिखे

----------


## coolsoul

Windows 7 xDark Deluxe x86 v3.7 (2010) का लिंक फिर देदिजिये

----------


## aditya_gujral1

manoj bhai isko kaise install karna hai kripiya iska ek vedio clip upload karde....pls

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## sukhveer

manoj bhai 64 bit mein bhi de please.

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj bhai 64 bit mein bhi de please.


नहीं है यार manually करना पड़ेगा जल्द ही बताऊंगा

----------


## sukhveer

thanks bhai

----------


## ajay jangra

> 7 xDark v3.7 Basic Transformation Pack For Windows 7 7601 SP1 x86
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download X dark pack
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र! एक समस्या है, ये dock items & start menu का लुक चेंज कैसे होगा? इतनी सी मदद करने का कष्ट करें| धन्यवाद|

----------

